# Cherry shrimp questions



## AnthonyL (Nov 18, 2011)

This should help:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ation-people-wanting-breed-cherry-shrimp.html


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

1) Not particularly but they're ok with it so long as it's not crazy strong. My CRS used to climb up the HOB filter's downspout so clearly they didn't mind the current.

2) I like feeding algae wafers. If they cloud the water then you're feeding too much. Feed only as much as they can eat in about 2 hours, and if it's still clouding the water then only feed every couple days.

Shrimp really aren't supposed to have food available all the time. They're perfectly fine grazing on algae and biofilm for a couple days.

3) Cherries aren't that particular about temp. Anywhere from 70-80F is about ideal, but they can survive in water as low as 60F or as high as 90F. Just don't expect much breeding at either extreme.

4) Anything not in the neocaridina family of shrimp. That includes all the caridina shrimp like bee and crystal shrimp, all the tiger shrimp, the various sulawesi shrimp (not for beginners), and a couple others that are less common. Blue bee shrimp are paracaridina and so won't interbreed either.

If you're new to the hobby though you should start with regular tiger shrimp. They aren't as colorful as some of the others, but they are cheap and easy to keep. And they should take almost any conditions that the cherries will except for extremely high temps.


----------



## thinkrevolutionx (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you much for replies. I've had my ebi going for a week or so now so I have some impressions.

Turns out I don't think they mind current, but ultimately when they "rest" they take off to the part of my tank that has the least of it.

I figured out something genius for food; within 1 day I had 5 shrimp inside my filter - so I put a stocking over the intake. The stocking catches dead plant matter before it gets in the filter - the shrimp are all over the intake eating dead plant matter all day long. Win win. 

Temp at 78* I might drop it to 76. I've had a few random deaths, which seems odd. My girlfriend was so excited that she dropped the bag of 25 shrimp that had been travelling for 4 days directly into my water without any acclimation. Hasn't boded well for my initial colony needless to say.



As far as what else to put with them: I'd prefer species that obviously aren't aggressive to each other and preferably don't interbreed (I don't care much for the ethics involved, I'm just more of a purist) i'd prefer if possible multiple colors. I have the reds, i'd like something dark, maybe a blue and a yellow? or a white? Four total species would be awesome if possible.

Also, what's the best place to pick them up online?

Thanks!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

For the colors you mentioned. Blue pearls and yellow shrimp are both neocaridina and will interbreed with your reds, making ugly browns :[. However, there are several options if you really want to house 4 shrimps together. Keep in mind you'll need to make sure your parameters are stable as the other shrimps are no where as hardy as the RCS.

CRS/CBS. White/red and white/black, think these fit the bill on what you're looking for. Won't interbreed.
Green Shrimp (Babaulti). They're green and won't interbreed.
Amano Shrimp. Grey-ish shrimp. Can't breed in freshwater though :[.

Every other shrimp I can think of wouldn't match the parameters of the others, or would interbreed. Easiest way to get these would be to look in the Swap and Shop section of the forum. Folks here offer them much cheaper than what you would find in stores.


----------



## thinkrevolutionx (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent thank you. I figured it would end up with some undesirable color combination. 

The only thing i'm concerned about having researched a bit about the crystal variation is my water - 7.5 PH with medium GH / KH. I understand they like acidic and soft water?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea. They prefer gH between 4-6 and kH between 1-2. You'd also have to lower your pH if you consider crystals.

Your tank parameters seem very VERY similar with mine, and I added tiger shrimps to my existing RCS. You can also definitely add amano shrimps as well. But those two shrimps are somewhat the same color, although the tiger has stripes.


----------

